# Crossover track for Aristo #6 switch



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Is there a matching crossover track for the Aristo Craft #6 switch to do a smooth passage through a parallel track?
Thanks.


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

An Aristo-Craft #6 crossover with a 6 inch straight section track butted between the diverging sections provides for a 7 inch parallel track spacing and approx. 2.5 inch clearance between the passing cars on the straight parallel sections. 











This gives enough distance for long locos or rolling stock to traverse without problems.



















The Aristo #6 Turnout crossover picture below shows one installed turnout with the 6 inch track section when I was building it about 5 years ago. (To my recollection, the other turnout was back ordered then.)










See vignette, "*Aristo Craft #6 Turnout issues ...*".


I hope this addresses what you asked.
-Ted


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ted, great photos, but I think what is being asked is to have a "xross" of a given angle such that it can be used with a switch to pass thru a second parallel track.. 

A friend has this all figured out in TX.. using 2 Aristo #6 switches on dual track - such that both tracks have diverging routes into dual track also... This would build a tear- drop - dog bone loop - but in dual track format... 

Seems to me that Aristo only makes two xrossing tracks of different angle amounts!! 

Dirk - sorry can't give the angles tho... but yes you can! 
DMS Ry.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I know this is not exactly what you wanted, but Sunset Valley #6's and a #3 crossing (19 degrees), will make a double-crossover. This will provide two parallel tracks on 8 1/2 inch centers.


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Great pictures. What I want to do is to take the #6 you have on the right track and go through the parallel track on the left. I would be looking for a crossing track to connect to the #6 switch and have that leg of the crossing track continue to the left side of the left parallel track, creating another section of track.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The switches from Train-Li will make parallel tracks without any adapters. You can even mix the R4 and R7 and they will be parallel. 
Just use a straight track in between to get more spacing between the tracks.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

I thank a #19 crossing will do what you want . it has worked for me.


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

An Aristo 19.5 degree crossover will do the trick, without the need to cut anything in. All you have to do is slip the XO onto the diverging leg and the other half of the XO will be parallel. If I could just figure out how to post pictures to this forum it is much easier to see than explain! I'll try psting one into this but have been stymied before... 


file://localhost/Users/keith/Pictures/iPhoto%20Library/Modified/2011/24%20Feb%202011/DSCN0730.JPG

Hope this is helpful,
Keith


----------



## KD Rail (Feb 27, 2011)

Me again...

Please disregard my above post as it is incorrect. The 19.5 degree XO works with the aristo Wide radius switches to achieve this and not with the #6 switches. I believe a custom XO would need to me made, likely around the 10 degree mark, give or take a few degrees. Shouldn't be hard to figure out though, I'd start by laying them out on the garage floor and put a protractor on the rails to figure out the angle needed. H-m-m, sounds like a fun project actually!

Keith


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By KD Rail on 23 Jun 2012 08:50 AM 
{snip...}[/i] If I could just figure out how to post pictures to this forum it is much easier to see than explain! {snip...}[/i]
Keith

Check out the video tutorial on including pictures in replies as a 1st Class member, follow the path listed below or click it since it's a link.









Resources menu >> FAQ >> Q1. As a 1st Class Member; How do I 'Include Pictures' in my posted replies?[/b]
[/b]


----------

